# Es (Füllwort): Hay/Está



## olives

Hola,

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en español la frase siguiente:
« Es möchte dich ein Herr sprechen. »

Muß ich es so sagen:
1 - "Hay un hombre que quiere hablar contigo"
2 - "Está un hombre que quiere hablar contigo"

Quizás sean ambos posibles pero tienen un sentido diferente.

Gracias!
Adiós.


----------



## muycuriosa

olives said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en español la frase siguiente:
> « Es möchte dich ein Herr sprechen. »
> 
> Muß ich es so sagen:
> 1 - "Hay un hombre que quiere hablar contigo"
> 2 - "Está un hombre que quiere hablar contigo"
> 
> Quizás sean ambos posibles pero tienen un sentido diferente.
> 
> Gracias!
> Adiós.


 
Hola, Olives:

Me parece que la segunda no es correcta; diría: 
'Hay un hombre que quiere hablarte / hablar contigo.'

La razón es que normalmente utilizas el artículo determinado (u otra palabra que determina) con 'estar' y el artículo indeterminado (u otras palabras que no determinan - como 'unos, alguna, cien ...' - o nada) delante del sustantivo con 'hay'. Pues - normalmente, porque ya he oído frases con 'hay' y un artículo determinado. Pero la regla que te he indicado es lo que nos enseñan.

Saludos.


----------



## olives

Nunca he oído hablar de esta regla pero ¡qué bien!

"Hay + artículo indeterminado"
"Está(-n) + artículo determinado"

¡Qué bien! ¡Qué bien! Es mucho más fácil así. ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## heidita

olives said:


> "Está(-n) + artículo determinado"
> 
> !


 
Siento tener que arruinarte el día, olives, pero no es tan fácil. 

Lo primero que te diría es que en este caso "es" no se traduce. Es muy poco habitual empezar una frase en español con está....a no ser que sea pregunta.

Es kommt ein Mann. Viene un hombre.

Es ist ein Mann da. Hay un hombre. 

Es sind alle da.

Están todos. 

Es ist der Mann mit den roten Haaren da.

Ha llegado el hombre del pelo rojo. Está el hombre del pelo rojo. 

NO se me ocurre ningún ejemplo más con está al principio de la frase.


----------



## Udo

Seguro que he escuchado las dos frases, muchas veces. Me inclino por la segunda. _Hay_ quiere decir que existe, en alguna parte. _Está_ quiere decir que está esperando en la puerta, pero aun así se puede decir _hay_.
De todos modos es _señor_. Ya que en la frase alemana se dice _Herr_, y _señor_ en español se usa más que _Herr_ en alemán (en oposición de _hombre, Mann_)


----------



## Udo

Es möchte dich ein Herr sprechen. Esta frase, por supuesto, es todo lo correcto. Pero nunca me llamó la atención, ahora me estoy sorprendiendo qué construcciones más curiosas tenemos.
Es regnet, es schneit, und es möchte dich ein Herr sprechen, unglaublich.


----------



## muycuriosa

Udo said:


> Seguro que he escuchado las dos frases, muchas veces. Me inclino por la segunda. _Hay_ quiere decir que existe, en alguna parte. _Está_ quiere decir que está esperando en la puerta, pero aun así se puede decir _hay_.


 
Claro que es verdad lo que dice udo - no había pensado en ello:
'Está un hombre que quiere hablar contigo' es posible, sin embargo es un poquito diferente. En alemán diría: 'Da ist ein Mann / Es ist ein Mann da /(o como dice udo) an der Tür, der dich sprechen möchte'.
En cambio, 'es möchte dich ein Herr sprechen' es para mí sinónimo de 'Ein Herr möchte dich sprechen' - 
pero bueno, no es una gran diferencia.

En cuanto a 'estar' y 'hay':
Puedes decir: 'Hay un puente romano / unas casas antiguas en Salamanca.'
No puedes decir (me parece): 'Está un puente romano / están unas casas ...'. Según lo que he aprendido debería ser: 'El puente romano está ... / las casas antiguas están ...'

En alemán en cambio puedes decir 'es gibt / da ist ein interessantes Museum' y también 'da gibt's / ist das Deutsche Museum und ...'. Que la cosa sea determinada o no no cambia nada.

A ver lo que dicen los demás - es que las reglas en muchos casos no dan más que una dirección general ... y estoy curiosa de ver más comentarios sobre lo de 'hay' y 'estar'.

Saludos.


----------

